# Laken Charlotte in Wallisville, TX



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished Lake Charlotte in Wallisville? It looks like a nice place to fish.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I fished it once but didn't do any good. But was told it is pretty good during the crappie spawn. Only problem is the whole lake is 2' or shallower and you cant use any type of motors on your boat.


----------



## gunnerdog (May 9, 2006)

you can get to it off the Trinity. You used to be able to walk into it as well. fished that place the whole time I was groing up. That is where my dad taught me how to bass fish. The south and southeast sides are the best places to fish in my opinion. The long cut off the river going into the lake is also very good for bass. Remember that the tide plays into it alot. Fish it on high tide. The Sulpher cut just north of the lake is another way to get into the lake. Sorry to ramble, you brought back some fun memories. Pm me, and i'll tell you some more places around the same area.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Your right gunnerdog, you still can get to it by way of Trinity River. Got there that way last year. But right now with all the road construction on I-10 they have the boat ramp shut down under the bridge. By the way what time of the year is the best time to fish it?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## gunnerdog (May 9, 2006)

We fished it mostly in the spring and summer. We would start at the mouth of the cut and throw white spinnerbaits all the way to the lake. I also remember using a spinnerbait called a Golden Nugget. It was about the size of an H n H and had a gold head and black and yellow skirt.


----------

